# Forum Home Renovation Flooring  creaking readyflor uniclic

## peter321

Hi,
Last year I installed Readyflor Uniclic 1 strip flooring in 2 rooms (family and dining room) and its driving me crazy!  Whenever its walked on there is a cracking noise under your feet.  Its exactly the same all over, no worse spots, and has been worse this summer.
Makes it very hard to sneak around the house and reminds me of living in a caravan or mobile home!
The floor itself is wooden floor off the ground, one room is floorboards and the other is particle board.  The underlay is a foam type with silver on one side (can't remember the exact name). Was the correct type acording to the floor shop where we bought it all..... :Confused: 
I am almost ready to rip it up and throw it away (what a waste of $2500!)  
Unfortunately I did a really nice job of it and took of all the skirting boards so the floor goes under the skirtings, undercut into the door jambs etc. Makes it a massive job to redo.
I realise that the noise is probably from movement and its probably the underlay - one option would be to remove the underlay and stick it to the structual floor.
Any ideas would be greatly appreciated,
Peter

----------


## That Floor Guy

Pemiums had a heap of trouble trying to come up with a solution to the timber uni-click creakiness. 
They've tried using wax on the joints with limited success, now they recommend to simply glue it together when installing. 
You can fix yours by pulling it apart and glueing it together with a cross linking PVA glue, I do know that Premium was paying installers to do this post installation so they are definetly aware it's a valid problem. 
Hopefully your retailer will back you up and get a Rep out to inspect the job, if they don't then you could contact Premium yourself. 
Good Luck! 
(remember often it's the squeeky wheel that gets the oil! :Wink 1: )

----------


## Dusty

On the up-side, if you happen to be downloading porn in the office the noisy floor gives you a heads up if someone is approaching, allowing you to remove all possible traces of your online activity. Apart from that, it's just annoying and following TFG's advice may be the way to go.

----------


## peter321

Thanks for the replies and info, 
Looks like the only answer is to pull it up to fix it  :Cry:  
I would prefer to glue it down this time - is that an option worth looking at?
I don't really like how it has a spongey feel anyway and it would match the heights and make better joins where it meets my other parquetry floors if it was glued down.
What sort of glue would I use?  
I have used a high solids PVA and a Bostik ultraset SF for parquetry applications in the past.

----------


## 26091963

Interesting to read that this creaking floor problem with Uniclic flooring by Readyfloor has been happening for sometime, but still on the market? Have read that before levelling the concrete a plastic film should be laid first. Can someone explain the reason as i dont think the company we used to lay our floating floor boards did that

----------


## shiftylooks

Floating floors aren't designed to be stuck down, I wouldn't recommend going that route, you'd get the different layers moving independently & i'd think you eventually end up with the floor De-laminating. 
I have heard about the squeaking though, defiantly go the glue. Normal PVA wood glue would do the trick. Defeats the purpose of buying the whole 'glueless' click system in the first instance, but there you go. 
As for laying a plastic sided underlay, its standard practice after the floor has been leveled, serves as a moisture barrier. Goes between the slab and the floor. Pouring leveling compound over a plastic sheet wouldn't go too well.  :Sneaktongue:

----------

